# Sma's new nano layout



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Well people,

After months of saying it, I finally got around to redoing the nano! :yahoo:

I'll pretty much let the pics do the taking. But should say that I'm not sure how long I'll keep the riccia, I took hours to tie it to all the rocks! Few questions first.

1) Any suggestions for replacing the riccia, was thinking glosso as it'll need to carpet? Or micro sagittaria? Poss a bit big for this size tank.

2) As Ive got this new lighting (now 2x24W T5), do you think I should reduce the length to 8hrs? Might help with the algae I had before, I dont want it back!

3) I might be getting some new fish to replace the dwarf rasboras, any suggestions?

4) There was quite a lot of mulm under the old HC is this normal, it didn't smell anoxic but just wondered?

5) Also, I notice there is quite a lot of air bubbles in the deep areas of EC below the HC, should I worry about this?

Anyway here goes. My inspiration was originally table top mountain in Cape Town, South Africa. I wanted to try and convey a sense of huge vertical cliffs with an abundance of life both on the plateau on top and also in the valley below. This evolved when I added two cliff faces as this might be more how it would be in say the jungle with a valley created by a river down the middle. The third small stone is just for effect, it looks like it was once attached to the right-hand main rock and was cut off by the weather or a river tributary 

Now for the before photo  I did let the tank go a bit as I knew it was getting an over haul, but this gives you an idea of what I've been looking at for the past few months.










Now a pic after the HC went in, in clumps couldn't be arsed to do it stem by stem! I've yet to add the riccia as you will see!










These are the slate stones for the riccia, yes there are a lot! I did all but five, took hours!










Now the complete layout. Many thanks to BigIan for the riccia. I actually have both dwarf and normal riccia in there. I was going to have normal at the back and dwarf at the front but I lost track of which stones had which! So will see how it turns out, I can easily move them around if necessary being tied to stones.



















The left










And the right










And a pic of the new EQJ trading hood. All in all very pleased with it, the legs are a bit flimsy, but they do the job and I'm hoping to 'bully'  my misses into letting me hang in from the ceiling, but that may take some time.










Sorry about the sticker mark on the front of the tank, I put the tank back around the wrong way! Will see if I can remove it somehow.

Comments and questions welcome, hopefully this'll be my entry to the PFK nano aquascape competition, well that's the plan!

Sam


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking very nice!

My only comments would be to perhaps get some hairgrass in there but then again I'm no expert on this matter!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I like the way you set-up the rock...riccia need a lot of lighting, to prevent algea, you can set the lighting timer as 6-2-6, that mean 6h-on, 2h-off, 6h-on....poeple call " day sleep method"...
A school of Poropanchax normani, Paracheirodon axelrodi, Harlequin Rasbora, or Hemigrammus bleheri are suitable for this tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I really like the rock cliffs with the valley below, nice job. What kind of tank is that?

I would reduce lighting to about 7 hours until it's more mature. Keep fish and food to almost nothing until it's more mature.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments all 

Houseofcards - the tank is 24x8x8" and around 24lt or 4UK g, so pretty small, the biggest challeng is getting equipment and fish to match! Nothing is really made for such small tanks.

Lighting is at 6hrs at the mo, as you say need to give the HC and riccia time to adjust, will probably not go above 8hrs, as both the previous layouts were plagued with algae, which was prob due to the 10hrs of light. Also hoping the new neitrite (sp?) snail will help on that front, have heard good things about them.

Sam


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice job, I love it
Cant wait to see it all filled in
Philip


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi sam.

Nice to see you doing another scape , looks promising. I would say add some more plant species if possible, maybe less riccia and add some moss covered stones. When looking at open land and panoramic views its not very often that you see one color for miles and miles, there tends to be subtle differences in color and texture some times obvious differences.
Some hair grass would work well if kept to the right behind that rock. With your Plato's, again add some contrast, it could even be one or two tiny spots but it breaks up the almost mono HC.
I can send you some moss if your after some.

R,
Graeme.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Interesting layout. My one recommendation is to switch the the riccia and HC. The riccia will grow outward while the HC will maintain a low height which I think will ruin the difference in altitude you have used to create a very nice valley. IMO by switching the two plants, you will maintain the contrast.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the cliff idea, it should turn out great. Could you tell me what type of rock you used for the cliff and where you got it from?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Whoa. That's really cool. Nicely done.


----------



## medowance (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice and lovely setup... neat too .... might as well can convert into shrimp tank... wah kakakakaaka


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I love the tanks that are meant to closely follow nature. That is just amazing. I agree with the idea for contrast. But I dont know what you would add to make it keep the look of a tree canopy.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks again all, compared to my last setup I'm very pleased with how its turned out, I was a bit unsure during the 'development' stages but its come together nicely.

I'm not sure what the rock is, I got it in a shop over near Gloucester, UK, think its called mountain rock (well, derr!) sorry I cant be more help, I've certainly never seen in anywhere else.

Bljoon - I'm glad you picked up on the tree canopy idea, that was exactly my idea  excellent to see its coming across even before its fully developed. But you and Moody (I'll PM you Moody on TFF) are right something to break it up might be needed, but think I'll leave it a few weeks to see how it develops.

Thanks again, its greatly appreciated, especially when I remember I only discovered EI in March 06!

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

I might be getting paranoid and I know the HC has only been in there a few days, but I've noticed a disturbing trend on the older HC leaves, which appear to be dieing and its also happening to some of the new leaves to. Wondering if its a fert deficiency? Current dosing is PO4 1.5ppm and NO3 10ppm every other day after a 50% water change, then 1ml EA trace everyday. Any suggestions? Or am I just being silly :blush: and should shut up for a few weeks and let the plants settle?

Dont know the tank levels as stopped testing.

Thanks

Sam

PS - was playing with my sisters new Sony Cybershot 10MP camera and took this rather nice one of my dwarf rasboras, think it shows them off quite well


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

HC dies off a bit if it was grown emerged and and than put into a tank. You might be able to use cambomba, but that would require lots of pruning lol.


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

I think HM would work really well in this design if you are hot on your trimming. Some deffined clumps will give you more depth and hight and color and shape contrast. You just need to keep constant check on the plant to keep it looking compact and neet. It may involve replanting every few months.
The moss could be any moss or differant moss's. Again more contrast and color, and HC looks great growing in, over and around moss, giving you that natural landscape look.

Hope thats helped Sam.


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Themuleous said:


> I might be getting paranoid and I know the HC has only been in there a few days, but I've noticed a disturbing trend on the older HC leaves, which appear to be dieing and its also happening to some of the new leaves to.


You have emergent grown HC. You can expect a fair amount of die off.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advice people. Will keep you posted re progress 

Sam


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

nice looking layout!


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I was thinking about plants today and you might be able to use marimo balls and still keep the canopy effect, just place a couple real small ones here and there.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I enjoy your hardscape. I'm interested to see this tank mature.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great pictures! Tank looks pretty cool and original with the cliff. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like the tank is "heavy" in the sense with all the large rocks + cliff rock. Maybe as the plants get denser the rocks will be more hidden and therefore appear smaller. 

Placing the tank against the blue wall is such a smart way of getting nice background with ease. The light casted against it makes the tank appear very open too.

-John N.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments  very much appreciated.

I do find myself being quite if proud of it, I shouldn't but given my past disasters I cant help it.

I'm glad about the 'heaviness' of the tank John N, that hopefully conveys a greater sense of being a tine person (or fish LOL) in a huge wooded valley with massive cliffs. 

The blue background was a very fortunate mistake, just happened to be the colour I chose for my walls when we moved in, even before I knew about EI!  

Will def keep you all posted re its progress  more pics in a few weeks.

Sam


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome nano!


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the heaviness and the whole ravine look. Would be a cool tank to have RCS in.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeh it would, but Im not paying £9.50 each for them!


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

eh, i was thinking of starting a crs breeder tank and need a place I can get rid of the bad strains, if it works.


----------

